# Is my Betta Egg Bound? What should I do?



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I had some new females come to me pretty fat looking. I've seen the betta I've had for a while get bloated from eating to much and know about stopping feeding and giving shelled peas but these are HUGE.

This is the worst one, the other is all blac so it's hard to get a decent picture. Sorry the pics are blurry but she wouldn't stay still lol




























What should I do fir her?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know whether she is eggbound or bloated, are the others just as big?.. Have you seen her poop at all? Don't give them shelled peas, their bodies can't digest it very well but that is a debatable point. Just fast her and treat with epsom salt dissolved in the water (1-2 tsp to a gallon), you can give her daphnia if you like instead of peas.. Try to keep the bottom bare so you can see whether she has pooped or expelled eggs.. They also tend to eat expelled eggs.. You can do this for 2 weeks till she becomes smaller.. 
If they don't show any signs of improvement it could also be parasites but this seems more accurate for now..
I had 2 huge girls come to me too.. This is what they looked and still look like. 


















Some girls are naturally huge but that one there looks a bit too big and bloated to me! Lol! try the epsom salt


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If the Betta is acting its normal self and not showing other signs/symptoms related to bloat, constipation, dropsy, egg bound... etc.......I wouldn't worry too much and just watch the amount of food or even changing the type of food....be sure and fed small frequent meals of good quality varied diet instead of one big meal and maintain water quality with regular water changes and vacuuming

If the Betta is symptomatic-then treatment may be needed...I couldn't tell by your pics.....

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, filter, live plants, additives used, tank mates, appetite-type/amount food/feeding, how long have you had her, has she ever been spawned, any other signs/symptoms, is she in sight of a male, age, do you plan to spawn her, has she ever been sick and/or treated.....


----------

